# Lummenenzian=Lungenenzian



## Captain Jens (16. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,

vor ca 1 Woche hat meine Frau einen Bericht über Teiche im ZDF-Infokanal beiläufig gesehen.
In diesem Bericht wurde eine Teich-Pflanze " Lummenenzian " behandelt.
Nun wurde ich neugierig, kann aber hier im Forum sowie bei Wikipedia
keinen Lummenenzian finden.
Hat jemand einen Link oder eine Info für mich ?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Captain Jens


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Lummenenzian*

Hi Jens

ist auch kein Wunder das Du nix über einen Lummenenzian  finden kannst, der heißt korrekt __ Lungenenzian (Gentiana pneumonanthe) 

MfG Frank


----------



## Captain Jens (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Lummenenzian*

Hallo Frank,
vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

MfG Jens


----------

